# Laparoscopic Cystogastrostomy



## philwjp (Oct 3, 2016)

Need help with laparosopic cystogastrostomy with pancreatic necrosectomy.  Also laparoscopic feeding jejunostomy tube placement.  I need a close open procedure that I can use to show for my unlisted code that I'm probably going to need to use to show comparable rvus.  He did a anterior gastrotomy.  He created a cystogastrostomy to allow for the pancreatic necrosis to drain into the stomach.  Any ideas?  I thought of 43830 but didn't think this was close enough for what he did.

Thanks


----------

